# Where can i get an online radio embed code?



## El_Mayo (May 17, 2009)

i'm thinking of adding one to my site (http://www.gvids.net)
just to spice things up =]
if possible.. a page of different genre music stations


----------



## El_Mayo (May 17, 2009)

bump.. still need help


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 17, 2009)

<OBJECT id="VIDEO" width="320" height="240" 
	CLASSID="CLSID:6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6"
	type="application/x-oleobject">

	<PARAM NAME="URL" VALUE="file/url to link to">
	<PARAM NAME="SendPlayStateChangeEvents" VALUE="True">
	<PARAM NAME="AutoStart" VALUE="True">
	<PARAM name="uiMode" value="none">
	<PARAM name="PlayCount" value="9999">
</OBJECT>

I have the above on my server, haven't used it in ages though. Apart from it being for video I'm sure you can link to audio files as well.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 17, 2009)

not exactly what i was looking for..
but it's a start


----------



## El_Mayo (May 17, 2009)

http://www.shoutcast.com/download
i have found something
but how can i upload it?
does anyone know?


----------



## IggSter (May 17, 2009)

Shoutcast is windows only and is a music streaming solution so wont do what you are looking for ...unless you want to stream your own music onto your web page.

To stream from your PC to a webpage you will need:

1. Music on your PC, preferably mp3.
2. Winamp installed
3. The Shoutcast plugin for winamp (d/l from shoutcast site)
4. The Shoutcast Server

This will allow you to broadcast your own playlist.

In order for people to go to your web page and listen to that stream, your best bet is to embed a flash player which is linked to your Shoutcast stream - THIS - is the one I use.

For some added features, create a free account on Last.FM and download their scobble software for winamp (will show your recently played/Top Tracks on the last.fm site). Then embed the last.fm widgets on your web site.

This will give you not only an embedded player on your site but the last 5 tracks played (with album covers) and your top played tracks.


----------

